# Widowhood



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have just about completed my loft and need a little input as to enclosing all three sections so no bird can see another except in the aviary of just leave the partitions between the sections open ( screened in) so the birds can see each other. The loft is similiar to the widowhood loft of Lovebirds but divided up into three sections. From what I have read, if I end up using the widowhood system, it is best that the cocks and hens are kept separated during certain times and then shown to the mate before shipping. I guess there are a zillion ways to use the system but I don't want to put up pemanent walls and then sometime in the future, have to take them down. Any input from those using the system would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 

George


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

there is a lot of good info on that other widowhood thread but as with anything you are gonna get a ton of different answers to your question and maybe if you just read thru some of the links that were posted in it ,it could give you a clue as to whats what


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I have just about completed my loft and need a little input as to enclosing all three sections so no bird can see another except in the aviary of just leave the partitions between the sections open ( screened in) so the birds can see each other. The loft is similiar to the widowhood loft of Lovebirds but divided up into three sections. From what I have read, if I end up using the widowhood system, it is best that the cocks and hens are kept separated during certain times and then shown to the mate before shipping. I guess there are a zillion ways to use the system but I don't want to put up pemanent walls and then sometime in the future, have to take them down. Any input from those using the system would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> George


Well, the short answer is........if you're going to fly widowhood of any kind, the cocks and hens must be kept separate all week long. That means the avairy too. Look at our big loft. We have solid partitions between all the aviaries. And the ends to both aviaries on our widowhood loft are solid. I was told long ago when we first started building the widowhood loft that it wouldn't work because the birds would still be able to hear each other and that we'd never get the cocks to trap into their side of the loft because they would know where the hens are. Hasn't happened. I have no problem at all. In my opinion, solid partitions between aviaries are the way to go. Even if you don't fly widowhood, you'll still at some point keep your cocks/hens separate and if they can see each other, you're hens will still "sight mate" and lay eggs and actually both sexes will be miserable if they can constantly see each other but not get to each other. 
When we first moved here and had our birds down in the garage, my husband put up temporary walls and there was about a 2 inch gap at the bottom. One pair of my birds used to lay beside the wall and moan and call to each other, even though they could actually see each other.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

here were some good links that might help you out a bit if you read thru them 

http://www.breakawayloft.com/webpages/dblwidow.htm

http://www.allpets.co.za/allpigeons/steven/motivation.htm
http://www.allpets.co.za/allpigeons/jack/widowhood.htm
http://www.pipay.be/artikelsnew/martind/engelsengels/engels.htm
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/northgatepigeons/index.html
http://www.geocities.com/briang_uk2000/
http://www.ol-devries.com/racing_systems.htm

and that is just a few


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

avion,good question.the answer is you can do it one of 2 ways.you can have a screen wall that you cover with burlap material so they cant see each other,or screw in a wall that can be removed later.actually a third way is to have the hens in a different loft alltogether.but they still must not be able to see the cocks and that is only for traditional widowhood(hens only for motivation not flown)my choice right now as im finishing my new loft is to put up a solid partition wall that can be removed at the end of the series of races.i like them to be able to see and call their mate after the season.it strengthens their mating even more in my view if they can see each other,again this is only after youre done flying.my partition will be screwed in place to a wall built that has a plastic mesh screen on it also.when you remove the board its ready to use.this is probably the best way to do it short of building a hen loft in a location where the cocks wont see them.


----------

